# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها > سوال: استفاده از lib بجای dll

## golbafan

سلام

با استفاده از برنامه DLLtoLIB فایل dll رو به lib تبدیل کردم

کسی میتونه بگه از فایل لیب چطور در دلفی میشه استفاده کرد؟

مرسی

----------


## golbafan

سلام مجدد

ببخشید من هنوزم کمک میخوام در این مورد در دلفی

----------


## tdkhakpur

> کسی میتونه بگه از فایل لیب چطور در دلفی میشه استفاده کرد؟


خب داخل تالار دلفی سوال کنید.!!
به نظرم برای دلفی dcu کاربر داشته باشه نه lib.

----------

